
Demographics Is Destiny - raganwald
http://speirs.org/2008/07/16/demographics-is-destiny/
======
wallflower
From the developer's Twitter stream: "I'm seeing the exact same ratio for
Exposure: 2819 free, 67 paid right now."

Exposure Premium costs $9.99 to download from the iTunes store.

In a later twitter, he raises a concern about the iPhone app review process
slowing down bug fixes he needs to get out.

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=fraserspeirs>

------
Tichy
On a related note, what are the odds for alternative programming languages for
the iPhone to appear? I think interpreters are forbidden, but hopefully other
"compiling" languages would be possible? I don't know Objective-C, but my
first impression wasn't favorable (no garbage collection on the iPhone).

~~~
hugh
Why are interpreters forbidden?

~~~
Tichy
Because Apple wants to control what applications can run on the iPhone. With
an interpreter installed, you could just download the software from anywhere
and run it through the interpreter without installing it, bypassing Apple's
controls.

